# New to the site but not to the game...



## Thatswhatsup (Mar 24, 2015)

Just dropping in to say what's up. Good to be here.


----------



## bnmsupar (Mar 24, 2015)

Same, but still looking to learn!


----------



## littlekeys30 (Mar 24, 2015)

Welcome to the community, tons of info in the stickys be sure to read all of them.


----------



## brazey (Mar 25, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 26, 2015)

Welcome a board !!!


----------



## SeattlesBest (Mar 26, 2015)

you made it.. red pill.. or blue pill..? Your choice.


----------

